# EIT without Bachelors



## TechDraw (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone:

Is there anyone out there who has applied, and been accepted, to take the EIT based on experience only? I have only an Associates degree in general studies, but have acquired more than 15 years of experience in Civil Engineering, designing roadway projects.

What I am interested in is any tips you can provide that may help me fill out the experience portion of the application. I would imagine that they scrutinize these pretty well.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

TechDraw.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2008)

I did it, TechDraw. I had 3 years of college, but no degree, so I was considered a high school grad. For experience, make sure that it is engineering-related and progressive. If you can show 15 years of roadway design experience with increasing responsibility and difficulty, you should be okay. If you have specific questions, let me know.


----------



## K. Gandhi (Aug 13, 2008)

Mary,

Do you have engineering degree? Because I kinda fall in the same situation. Only thing I have an BS in Engineering Tech. with Structural Analysis &amp; Design emphasis. Hopefully I won't have that problem. I am taking my EIT in Oct. 2008.

Give me any feedback or suggestions if I am doing the right thing.

Thanks,


----------



## Tark62 (Aug 14, 2008)

EIT education and experience requirements vary widely, depending on the state. So it's hard to answer questions like this, without knowing what states are involved.

At one extreme, some states strictly require an ABET-accredited 4-year engineering BS degree for admission to the FE exam. If you live in a state like this, then it won't matter how much experience you have, or how well you document it -- you still won't get in.

At the other extreme, New Hampshire lets anyone take the FE exam, regardless of experience or education. In California, EIT candidates simply have to sign a form certifying that they have three years of engineering work experience. If you live in a state like this, then documenting your experience is a non-issue.

Most states are somewhere in between these two extremes.


----------



## GT ME (Aug 20, 2008)

Very annoying to hear any state allowing anyone to take either the EIT or the PE without the proper education &amp; experience -- If you don't have the academics &amp; experience, you're not qualified. :brickwall:

I hate posts like this -- wish I could actually get posts to help MEs prepare for the PE exam


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2008)

GT ME said:


> Very annoying to hear any state allowing anyone to take either the EIT or the PE without the proper education &amp; experience -- If you don't have the academics &amp; experience, you're not qualified. :brickwall:
> I hate posts like this -- wish I could actually get posts to help MEs prepare for the PE exam


Guys, don't get discouraged by posts like these. I don't have an accredited BS degree in civil engineering, but passed the EIT and the PE exam on first try. I know many civil engineers who have a BS degree but no clue what they're doing.

I took both tests in CA and it was no problem getting accepted. You fill out a simple form for the EIT and later on you have to show references for the PE.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 21, 2008)

GT ME said:


> I hate posts like this -- wish I could actually get posts to help MEs prepare for the PE exam


TechDraw must have revised the title of this thread. I don't see where it was specifically addressed to you. You can tell from the title what the topic is - you don't have to read it if it bothers you so much......


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 21, 2008)

GT ME said:


> Very annoying to hear any state allowing anyone to take either the EIT or the PE without the proper education &amp; experience -- If you don't have the academics &amp; experience, you're not qualified. :brickwall:
> I hate posts like this -- wish I could actually get posts to help MEs prepare for the PE exam


That is from a guy that brags about the experience he has and how that helped him to become a SUPER ENGINEER. Go figure


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 21, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> That is from a guy that brags about the experience he has and how that helped him to become a SUPER ENGINEER. Go figure


good call :thumbs:


----------



## Tark62 (Aug 21, 2008)

> Very annoying to hear any state allowing anyone to take either the EIT or the PE without the proper education &amp; experience -- If you don't have the academics &amp; experience, you're not qualified.


The am portion of the FE exam is basically just a review of introductory mathematics, physics, and chemistry. If you take the General pm module, it's more of the same.

It's not like engineers have a monopoly on the study of math, physics, and chemistry. For example, can you argue that math, physics, and chemistry majors aren't qualified to take an exam that covers math, physics, and chemistry ? And keep a straight face ?

Furthermore, passing the FE exam doesn't confer any legal powers (apart from the right to use the "Engineer-in-Training" or "Engineer Intern" title). So is it really necessary to spend time and money carefully screening all FE applicants ? Some state boards have concluded that the answer is "no".

However, all states are much more careful about scrutinizing education and experience for PE applicants, since the PE exam *does* address engineering-specific issues, and *does* confer legal powers if you pass.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 21, 2008)

Tark62 said:


> The am portion of the FE exam is basically just a review of introductory mathematics, physics, and chemistry. If you take the General pm module, it's more of the same.
> It's not like engineers have a monopoly on the study of math, physics, and chemistry. For example, can you argue that math, physics, and chemistry majors aren't qualified to take an exam that covers math, physics, and chemistry ? And keep a straight face ?
> 
> Furthermore, passing the FE exam doesn't confer any legal powers (apart from the right to use the "Engineer-in-Training" or "Engineer Intern" title). So is it really necessary to spend time and money carefully screening all FE applicants ? Some state boards have concluded that the answer is "no".
> ...


Well put Tark! :appl:


----------



## K. Gandhi (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Tark!! EIT is pretty much Intro to math , chemistry, physics.


----------



## ODB_PE (Aug 22, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> That is from a guy that brags about the experience he has and how that helped him to become a SUPER ENGINEER. Go figure


I haven't been paying close enough attention. This guy is a riot.

Hey GT_ME, how about scanning in a copy of that $250K job offer you recd pre-BS and MBA and posting here? I would like to see what it looks like. The biggest offer I got in undergrad was $170K, but that _was_ my first semester.

I can't believe you are smarter than your MIT-educated professor, pointing out the mistake in his test blueprints like you did. That is phenomenal. First one in 5 years! Hopefully that guy lost his tenure - Georgia Tech deserves better!

Maybe you can help me size a window unit for a 10x15 room. Or maybe I'll just ask the guy at Walmart.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 25, 2008)

GT ME said:


> I hate posts like this -- wish I could actually get posts to help MEs prepare for the PE exam


I said something not very nice here before I remembered the old adage: "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## GT ME (Sep 4, 2008)

For the people that acquire PEs without proper national NCEES requirements -- you're an Insurance Liability that Lawyers would love to make an example of.

You not only have no chance of Comity but also are a legal liability in the court of law.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 5, 2008)

GT ME said:


> For the people that acquire PEs without proper national NCEES requirements -- you're an Insurance Liability that Lawyers would love to make an example of.
> You not only have no chance of Comity but also are a legal liability in the court of law.


Rabb????????


----------



## maryannette (Sep 5, 2008)

GT ME said:


> For the people that acquire PEs without proper national NCEES requirements -- you're an Insurance Liability that Lawyers would love to make an example of.
> You not only have no chance of Comity but also are a legal liability in the court of law.


I would guess that your arrogant attitude about your engineering ability is an attempt to make up for some other area where you fall short. Sad that you have to make yourself feel more important by insulting others whom you don't even know. I wish there were less engineers like you around.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 6, 2008)

mary said:


> I would guess that your arrogant attitude about your engineering ability is an attempt to make up for some other area where you fall short. Sad that you have to make yourself feel more important by insulting others whom you don't even know. I wish there were less engineers like you around.


Zing!!!!!


----------



## Katiebug (Sep 6, 2008)

mary said:


> I would guess that your arrogant attitude about your engineering ability is an attempt to make up for some other area where you fall short. Sad that you have to make yourself feel more important by insulting others whom you don't even know. I wish there were less engineers like you around.


Well played! Let's see what our pompous little friend comes back with...


----------

